
Bionic hand is top 50 invention  - nickb
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article1901011.ece
======
kqr2
This year, there was also Dean Kamens "Luke Arm":

[http://gizmodo.com/5048872/dean-kamens-full-bionic-luke-
arm-...](http://gizmodo.com/5048872/dean-kamens-full-bionic-luke-arm-video-
from-all-things-d)

